
Desert Truffles (2010) - jxub
http://syrianfoodie.blogspot.com/2010/03/desert-truffles.html
======
leetbulb
> Finely chop the onion and fry in Ghee on medium heat till soft. Add the
> [thinly sliced lean lamb] and fry till brown on all sides. Season well with
> salt and pepper.

Stop! Trying to fast over here!

------
tm1265
interesting, considering most species of truffle are mycorrhizal - they have a
symbiotic relationship with plants, specifically trees.

Would be interested in seeing these genetically sequenced to flesh out their
relationship with other species/genus of truffle.

------
abbasaamer
Thanks for this informative post. I currently live in the Middle East and was
just about to pick these up last night - but I was under the wrong impression
they were the same as European truffles.

------
dvh
Truffles are on my list of things to try before I die. Meanwhile can anyone
approximate how they taste?

~~~
kyleblarson
Lots of places have truffle fries these days. That would be a cost effective
way to get a sense for the flavor.

~~~
leetbulb
Totally different truffle. The truffles in the article are essentially just
large mushrooms:

> Desert truffles have nothing to do with their European cousins in terms of
> taste, texture and aroma. Kemeh is more like dense mushrooms rather than the
> truffles you know.

~~~
kyleblarson
Sorry I read the comment as wanting to try euro truffles. Also this is a fun
vid:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sJ6IJZJhUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sJ6IJZJhUU)

~~~
ccozan
Thanks for the video, very interesting!

------
dfeojm-zlib
Probably good accompanying: caramelized onions, roasted peppers/tomato/potato,
couscous, hummus or tahini.

PS: I've been fasting for several days unrelated to any holidays.

------
slim
for Arabic geeks out there, these are called "Terfes" ترفاس over here in
Tunisia

